# Iphone or Samsung Galaxy?



## Chris (Jul 28, 2016)

Probably not the best place to ask this but I am in need of a new cell phone, mine is on it's last leg. I currently have an Iphone 5 and like it for the most part. The reason I have not gotten a new one is first because this one has worked for me and the new ones are so large it's like carrying a laptop in your pocket.

I am looking at the new Iphone 6s plus and the Samsung Galaxy S& Edge, I really like how the I phone works and I know how to use it, I dislike how it gets all screwed up if I don't update it all the time. The new Samsung is a bit smaller than the Iphone which is a plus in my book and it is water proof to a certain extent which is good but it has more glass on it than the iphone which means breaking easier.

What do you guys think?


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 28, 2016)

I have an s5 galaxy and no issues...does everything I need to run a business.  Also bought the life proof protection cover..no issues. My others are the same, one had a freeze up. We took out the battery and it rebooted... I told him to stay off the xxx sites..no more issue.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 28, 2016)

Don't forget, if you switch to a Samsung, you'll be moving to a whole new operating system, new apps, etc. I'm not knocking Android; I have an Android phone, but i can't sync it with my Mac.


----------



## Chris (Jul 28, 2016)

I don't have Mac or apple products at all except my phone now. One of my trucks has a radio that works with the Iphone but that is not a deal maker or breaker.


----------



## havasu (Jul 28, 2016)

Samsung Galaxy 7. Waterproof! I don't need to say anymore.


----------



## zannej (Jul 28, 2016)

I personally prefer Samsung. I have a Samsung Note 4. I like that I was able to use my own SD card inside (64Gb) that I'd had in my previous phone. Not sure if you can do that with the newer models.

Samsung does force automatic updates that you can't stop, which is annoying. But overall, I'm happy with it. It is compatible with other devices. My truck has bluetooth and I can sync my phone up with it to play my music or answer the phone.

I *think* (but am not sure) that the newer Samsungs come with a feature that lets you charge your phone via induction rather than having to plug it in (but you can still plug it in). You can get an induction charger and place the phone on it and it will charge. On the older models of the Samsungs, the charging via cord can be a bit persnickety. You need to have good cords or it won't charge.

Ok, I looked it up. The S7 has the Qi wireless charging or whatever it is called.

I can't get my damn internet to load the page right now, but this came up in a google search: http://www.cio.com/article/3035693/...the-galaxy-s7-and-gs7-edge-and-3-to-hate.html

Let me know if it's helpful at all.

Btw, is it true that in order to change the battery out on an iPhone you are supposed to send it in to them or take it to an authorized repair shop and have it done? Or is that just the older ones? 

TL: DR? Samsung!!!


----------



## Chris (Jul 28, 2016)

Both the Iphone and the S7 have batteries that can not be swapped by me.


----------



## havasu (Jul 28, 2016)

Samsung 6 does not have replaceable batteries. In fact, none of the top phones have replaceable batteries.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 29, 2016)

Batteries are no longer block-shaped things that are easily removed. In order to keep these big phones slim, the battery are designed to fit between the components.


----------



## zannej (Jul 29, 2016)

Ugh. Well, that sucks. I'm glad I have a Note 4 then. I can change my battery if I need to.

They want to charge you a boatload more for memory on phones so they made it so that can't be upgraded either.

Maybe something like an S5 Active would be good because it is waterproof, sturdier, you can change the battery, and you can upgrade the card (I think).

It all depends on what you use your phone for and such.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 29, 2016)

My wife got an LG with a replaceable battery and extra card. She likes it a lot. Me, I'm still rockin my old I4S with a shattered screen. Still works. I need a new phone...:help:


----------



## Chris (Jul 29, 2016)

I have the 5s and I like it. It is small compared to carrying these new laptops in my pocket. I would keep it but it keeps having issues and I would like to replace while I can still get all my stuff off of it. It's only 3-4 years old, they just don't make stuff like they used to.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 29, 2016)

I have an i4 have been thinking of upgrading to a i4S.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 29, 2016)

bud16415 said:


> I have an i4 have been thinking of upgrading to a i4S.



I though you still had two tin cans and a hundred feet of string...&#128527;


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 29, 2016)

bud16415 said:


> I have an i4 have been thinking of upgrading to a i4S.



I though you still had two tin cans and a hundred feet of string...&#128527;


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 29, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> I though you still had two tin cans and a hundred feet of string...&#128527;



That worked until everything went digital. Now all you get on the cans is static.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 29, 2016)

must upgrade to digital string!


----------



## nealtw (Jul 29, 2016)

bud16415 said:


> That worked until everything went digital. Now all you get on the cans is static.



how did you hold the can without digits


----------



## zannej (Jul 30, 2016)

nealtw said:


> how did you hold the can without digits


:rofl::


----------



## HandyOne (Aug 1, 2016)

I have Samsung note 3, waiting for the Note 6 to come out in about a month.  It will have the sim port on the outside like the 7 does.  I do the apps, internet, photos, and thinking about launching rockets to outer space with it.

I do so much on that phone.   I only have an iPad small for the testing on forum purposes.   I like it for Kindle app reading as it's pretty light.


----------



## Chris (Aug 3, 2016)

I think I am going to order today, I am still up in the air on the two. Seems that it is about equal on what people like between the two.


----------



## havasu (Aug 3, 2016)

If you get the iPhone, you gotta spend at least 2 hours a day at Starbucks and have a "I love Hillary" bumper sticker. It's mandatory I've heard.


----------



## Chris (Aug 3, 2016)

I think it comes with all that?

I am leaning towards the galaxy only by the size of phone, it is much smaller which is what I want since I am an avid member of the working class and have to keep my phone in my pocket and when you do actual work or manual labor you are at risk of breaking the laptop in your pocket.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 3, 2016)

picture wouldn't load.:down:


----------



## marko11 (Aug 4, 2016)

There are enough discussions on IOS vs Android. I personally prefer android. I think iphone is just hype.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 2, 2016)

Chris said:


> I think it comes with all that?
> 
> I am leaning towards the galaxy only by the size of phone, it is much smaller which is what I want since I am an avid member of the working class and have to keep my phone in my pocket and when you do actual work or manual labor you are at risk of breaking the laptop in your pocket.



Newest Samsung has been recalled, catches fire while charging.:down:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 2, 2016)

Well, Chris, what did you get and how do you like it, I'm phone shopping.


----------



## Chris (Sep 2, 2016)

I got pissed off at the phone company for their underhanded practices and ended up sticking with my old phone.


----------



## renoauction (Sep 5, 2016)

Get a Samsung s6. Much more adaptable than any iphone product. Apple just wants to lock you in. Tech heads only have Android for that reason.


----------



## Chris (Sep 5, 2016)

I might just get a land line. If I'm not home I'll call you back when I am.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 6, 2016)

Chris said:


> I might just get a land line. If I'm not home I'll call you back when I am.



The world got along great when that's all we had.....I think better in fact!


----------



## Chris (Sep 6, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> The world got along great when that's all we had.....I think better in fact!




I really do miss those days. Driving and working was left to driving and working.


----------



## HandyOne (Sep 6, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Newest Samsung has been recalled, catches fire while charging.:down:



Things such as this is the reason I wait at least some months before getting the "new" electronic product.   But, all my Samsung tablets, current and previous phones have behaved beautifully.


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 6, 2016)

Just because you have a cell phone doesn't mean you have to be a slave to it. Let it ring, voice mail is automatically included. Answer your texts while you are watching TV...or don't answer at all. Uninstall apps that you don't need. 
And turn off GPS tracking. Google does not need to know where you are standing every moment of the day.


----------



## Chris (Sep 6, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> Just because you have a cell phone doesn't mean you have to be a slave to it. Let it ring, voice mail is automatically included. Answer your texts while you are watching TV...or don't answer at all. Uninstall apps that you don't need.
> And turn off GPS tracking. Google does not need to know where you are standing every moment of the day.



But then how are they going to keep track of the population?


----------



## nealtw (Sep 6, 2016)

Chris said:


> But then how are they going to keep track of the population?



They slipped a chip in your left boot.


----------



## zannej (Sep 9, 2016)

The only things I like about the newest samsungs is that they have better cameras, and can charge via induction (wirelessly). I wish I could take the newer camera out and put it in my Note 4. I love my Note 4. I use the GPS in it all the time.
There are various websites that can give you tips on what to uninstall, disable, etc to save battery power.


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 9, 2016)

Chris said:


> I might just get a land line. If I'm not home I'll call you back when I am.



You can put that message on your old cell and try it out for a week. 

I was listen to a program yesterday where they felt smart phones were changing our culture. 

The mom dad and kids were on a family vacation and driving past a beautiful lake and both kids said wow look at that lake. The mother turned around only to see the kids looking at the lake in pokeyman go app. The dad said look out the damn window. 

Another story they told and I plan on trying it with our friends when we all go out to dinner. All the people at the table put their phones in a pile in the center of the table before dinner. The first one to go for their phone has to pay for dinner for the table. If you all make it thru (unlikely with our friends) then you all pay your own bills when they come.


----------



## havasu (Sep 9, 2016)

bud16415 said:


> Another story they told and I plan on trying it with our friends when we all go out to dinner. All the people at the table put their phones in a pile in the center of the table before dinner. The first one to go for their phone has to pay for dinner for the table. If you all make it thru (unlikely with our friends) then you all pay your own bills when they come.



That is a great idea Bud!:thbup:


----------



## Chris (Sep 9, 2016)

Technology makes sissies.


----------



## HandyOne (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm thinking I'll like being able to change sim cards without opening it up.  I have 64 mb more in my Note 3.   So, I am using 96 mb .  Mostly due to using it as a camera a lot.


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 17, 2016)

Yesterday I went to the ATT store to pay my bill at lunch time and I went in and there must have been 25 people in there looking around. Come to find out it was the iPhone 7 launch. I was standing there and the guy said are you here to pick up a 7 and I said no just pay a bill. So he takes me to the head of the line and we start doing the payment and he says you are ready for an upgrade. What phone do you have. I took the opportunity as he was talking loud to also speak loud and I proclaimed oh I don&#8217;t need a upgrade my iPhone 4 is working just fine. The place got instantly quiet and everyone was kind of looking at me or talking lower about the crazy old guy with the 5 year old phone. The guy said oh my you are really do for an upgrade. I said nope I will count it as another $700 in the bank till she dies, and I figured I have saved over 5 grand not upgrading 2 phones every time something new came out. I told him the 4 lets me have over 300 long play music albums, blutooth, GPS, a nice camera and I still have a headphone jack. The young couple standing next to were looking at their phones and he said ya these phones are expensive. I told him the real thing I like about the 4 is it fits in my pocket easy. 

I think some of this is the status symbol of our times.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 17, 2016)

I agree Bud, I'm still using a i4s and besides a little diminished battery life, still works fine. My screen is cracked, may just get it replaced and call it good.


----------



## zannej (Sep 17, 2016)

I had my first cellphone (A RAZR v III fliphone) from 2007 to 2012. When it died (could no longer charge the battery for some reason-- even changed batteries) I replaced it with a Samsung Galaxy SIII. I replaced it in I think 2015 because it was no longer connecting to my computer, wasn't charging properly, and the screen/digitizer had been replaced and wasn't as responsive so it gave me trouble. The Note 4 was free and I even got AT&T to waive the upgrade fee due to some problems I had with the service. I put a 64Mb SD card in it.


----------



## Chris (Oct 17, 2016)

I finally did it. I went out today and got myself a new S7, got my wife a new S7 and got one of my employees my wife's old S5. Also got my office set up through them with all sorts of cool features I will actually use and between my original cell phone and office phones I am saving 250 bucks a month.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 17, 2016)

Are Galaxy S7s still exploding?


----------



## Chris (Oct 17, 2016)

It was the note7 and they don't sell them anymore


----------



## HandyOne (Oct 17, 2016)

Well, I just did a system clean up job on my Note 3.   Moved apps to the sd card, cleared the cache of the apps, and then today I moved about 2000 photos off phone to my laptop.   

I am sure glad I have a policy of waiting a few months on new technology before wanting to have whatever it is.  I had been waiting for that Note 7. 

Chris, you'll have to post how you like the S7, after having a Note.


----------



## Chris (Oct 17, 2016)

I didn't have the note. I was on an iPhone which I liked for the most part but last weekend it updated and then no more phone service. When I took it in they said it was because the updates are not designed with the older phones in mind so a lot of the time they kill the older phone. For me that was enough to not support that company, my phone was an iPhone 5 that was not having any issues until the update.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 17, 2016)

That's Apple smugness in their design philosophy. The phone company should be able to restore your phone to an operation-able state by loading the old OS.


----------



## Chris (Oct 18, 2016)

They were more interested in me getting the latest iPhone. So I went with a Samsung. My wife has had the same Samsung for years and it works just as good now as it did the day she bought it. I am one to keep a phone for at least 4-5 years and want it to work the entire time.


----------

